# Speedometer screen



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Do you think you can put the new digital speedometers on the new xp's on the older model ones like mine? You'd probably have to do a little cutting to make it fit and look right but do you think it could work?


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Nobody has any idea?


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

I wouldnt think the wiring would be any different so the only thing you may have to do would be to modify the hole a little.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah that's what i was thinking. The digital screens look way better than the older ones. Plus I just like them better.


----------



## bruteforcematt (Mar 4, 2012)

I am a polaris tech so you running a 400 sportsman and want to go to an XP speedo? It won't work. But correct if you have a different machine


----------

